# Fly proof exo terra



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey,
Can anyone give me a link or advice on how to fly proof and exo terra please?
Also I am thinking of getting some imitator darts at some point, how annoying are they in a place you sleep? 
Thanks,


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

To fruit fly proof an exo-terra the first thing to do is replace the mesh in the lid, if you take the lid out and turn it over you'll see rubber retainers around the edge of the mesh pull these out and then the mesh will pop out, you can then use the mesh as a template to cut a finer fruitfly proof mesh, if you're wanting it melanogaster proof you'll be looking at around 0.5mm mesh. You then reverse the process to put the new mesh in.

Next step is the vent below the doors, if you look inside the viv the top part of the vent will carefully unclip with the help of a small flat head screwdriver you can then glue fly proof mesh over the inside of the vent and clip it back in.

Finally you will want to seal around the doors. The gaps in Exo-terra doors vary widely from viv to viv so some are easier to do than others but a simple way is to shut the doors and then run silicone all the way around them, smooth it off with your finger on both the inside and outside so you get a good neat seal. Give the silicone time to cure completely and then take a very sharp fine blade such as a scalpel or fine craft knife and carefully cut through the silicone being careful to only cut through it and not scrape it off. The silicone then acts as a seal when you close the doors.

If flies are still escaping you will probably want to run silicone around the edge of the lid, the new swivel clips they've put on the lids are much better than the old spring clips as they left gaps.


As for keeping Dendrobatids in your bedroom, you really shouldn't notice them.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks pollywog.

Is it preferable to cover half of the mesh with glass or plastic to help keep humidity in?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Greenstuff or modelling putty also help alot as it's a tack that dries hard as plastic! Also PVC tubing cut down 1 side and attached to the side of a door also acts as a good seal


----------

